# Free Bichon Male in Cincinnati Ohio



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I was looking on craigslist and came across a free Bichon Male in Cincinnati Ohio. I emailed them and he is still available Is there anyone that might be able to help him?


http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/1604049094.html


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like the posting is deleted.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (drclee @ Feb 17 2010, 04:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887077


> Looks like the posting is deleted.[/B]


I hope he got rescued not given to just anyone....


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is her email if you want to contact her
[email protected]
The add comes up for me?


----------

